

Mobile 2015 UI/UX Trends - adamnemecek
https://medium.com/interactive-mind/mobile-2015-263ab694e60e

======
makecheck
Recently I opened an old app that hadn't released a new version for any modern
iOS. (Apparently for apps like these, the entire UI stays mostly as it was in
iOS 6 days: not updating anything except global elements like the keyboard and
alert messages.)

And you know what? I realized just how much I missed iOS 6. Everything seemed
_upgraded_ over my "modern" iOS 8+ phone: the original iPhone style had clear
fonts, well-separated elements, and a certain beauty to things like on/off
switches and scrolling lists. Even the animations seemed somehow better.

On some level I see how newer design elements fix things but they are _dull_.
On every modern OS. On every piece of hardware. And desktop web sites are
following suit.

Maybe I'm the only one who doesn't want apps with a single solid color,
barely-inspired graphics and squint-please fonts. To me, iOS 6 is an upgrade
that is practically worth paying for.

~~~
ingenter
I think I understand where is this coming from. You are used to "aesthetically
pleasing" GUI elements. The thing is, people want their task done -- mail
being delivered, route being found, notes recorded. Anything extra is a
cognitive load for the user. The UIs I like the most have minimal amount of
visual elements.

I'd like to compare the shift in style of the GUI from
[http://www.knifepurveyor.com/images/content/larry%20fuegen%2...](http://www.knifepurveyor.com/images/content/larry%20fuegen%20presentation%20dagger_open_L.jpg)
to [http://www.bestchefknifereviews.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/...](http://www.bestchefknifereviews.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/10/global-g2-8-inch.jpg). A typical housewive would
prefer to buy the second knife because it's easier to use and wash. It's also
cheaper.

~~~
flohofwoe
I really doubt that the modern 'flat' designs are more functional and
intuitive than what we had before. I don't mean the extreme skeuomorphism crap
that Apple dumped on us in some iOS applications.

Before 'flat' design, interactive elements were clearly distinguishable from
passive elements that only show information. A button was clearly different
than a text label. A 'pressed' button looked clearly different from a 'raised'
button. You didn't have to find out what UI elements are interactable by
fumbling around on the entire display touching everything like a monkey.
Examples for this are the contacts in iOS (the phone number can be pressed to
make a call, but it looks like passive text), and the infamous shift button on
the iOS keyboard.

I really wish people would keep 'design' out of UIs ;)

